# The 999 Move Challenge



## JLarsen (Sep 16, 2009)

Open qqtimer, set the moves to 999 on 3x3, start the timer, and read like you've never read before. 



Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> New accomplishment.....I was timing scrambles to see how fast I can scramble....and I got about an 8 second average of 5 on 25 movers.
> 
> Now being on qqtimer....you can change the amount....so I did 100......200.........999
> 
> ...


 Do it.


----------



## Faz (Sep 16, 2009)

4:55 something.

27.34 for 100 moves.

7.89, 7.09, 7.22, 6.09, 7.52 = 7.28 for standard 25 moves.

EDIT: Btw, Josh told me to do this before he posted the thread. That's why our posts are only 1 minute apart.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 16, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Open qqtimer, set the moves to 999 on 3x3, start the timer, and read like you've never read before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But did you apply the scramble correctly?

;-)

Chris


----------



## JLarsen (Sep 16, 2009)

Not really a way of telling, but I got one move wrong for sure.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 16, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Not really a way of telling, but I got one move wrong for sure.



http://alg.garron.us/

;-)

Chris


----------



## mcciff2112 (Sep 16, 2009)

I may do this, just to see if I can get the algorithm right  That would probably be a pretty big challenge in itself


----------



## JLarsen (Sep 16, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > Not really a way of telling, but I got one move wrong for sure.
> ...



Next run I take at this, I shall run it through there. Also, I think I'm going to paste the scramble into a more legible format somewhere so I don't have to focus on where I am so much =P.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Sep 16, 2009)

Now do it OH.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Sep 16, 2009)

For the record you can use this:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...en=999&col=yobwrg&multi=on&subbutton=Scramble!

That way you get the images


----------



## Lofty (Sep 16, 2009)

ConnorCuber said:


> Now do it OH.



You had to say that didn't you... You know I have to do it now.
*Sigh*


----------



## blah (Sep 16, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> For the record you can use this:
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...en=999&col=yobwrg&multi=on&subbutton=Scramble!
> 
> That way you get the images


Done. First try successful  Pretty slow though, 5:56.90. My fingers are really rusty after not cubing for so long, I'm getting 1.3x to 1.4x on U perms 

That feeling of looking down at the cube and seeing the scramble match the one on the screen is amazing, it's almost like getting my first BLD solve  Almost.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 16, 2009)

I did a 6:05.94.Probably made some mistakes but it doesn't matter because it's slow anyway.


----------



## JLarsen (Sep 16, 2009)

I thought others would completely destroy me, but it seems we're all pretty close....hmmm.


----------



## blah (Sep 16, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> I thought others would completely destroy me, but it seems we're all pretty close....hmmm.


Holy crap! I just realized I'm only 8 hundredths of a second faster  And I got the scramble right  I'd give it a second try after I relube my cube.


----------



## Lofty (Sep 16, 2009)

9:40. I may have skipped a line but I'm not really sure. I just did an average of 100 right before this too... Ouch my hand is really tired. Like worse than when I did my 1 Hour marathon.
(I didn't have the cube right, but there was one point where I was fairly certain that I skipped a line so I went back and did it.)


----------



## amostay2004 (Sep 16, 2009)

I got a 6:14 and the scramble didn't match..I just woke up and it's the first thing in the morning...fun in the beginning but it gets really boring haha...


----------



## JLarsen (Sep 16, 2009)

Did anyone else have issues going from line to line?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 16, 2009)

Well, I guess you can see why I'm so slow at 3x3x3. I got 10:30.70, and I was really going as fast as I could. (Lofty beat me with just one hand - how embarrassing.) But at least I got it right. (It matched, after taking into consideration my weird color scheme.)


----------



## Lofty (Sep 16, 2009)

I had a lot of issues going from line to line... which is why I'm not 100% certain that I did all of the 999 moves. So I may not have beat you Mike. I would say that I am 75% certain that I did all the lines.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Sep 16, 2009)

Tried bit got too bored


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 16, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> Tried bit got too bored



Same. I only got through about 5 lines and the browser skipped down a bit and I lost my place. Still took me about 2 minutes to get that far too.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 17, 2009)

I did a 5:56 but it turned out wrong 

EDIT: 5:44.07! and it matched up!  (2.903 tps)


----------



## Logan (Sep 17, 2009)

11:29.85... I suck at life.


----------



## Kian (Sep 17, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Well, I guess you can see why I'm so slow at 3x3x3. I got 10:30.70, and I was really going as fast as I could. (Lofty beat me with just one hand - how embarrassing.) But at least I got it right. (It matched, after taking into consideration my weird color scheme.)



Not embarrassing at all. He's better with OH than most people are with 2 in regular solving, too!


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Sep 17, 2009)

5:54.25


----------



## mbrart (Sep 17, 2009)

Dang, I did it and it didn't match up. 13:51.91



ConnorCuber said:


> Now do it OH.


My hand hurts just thinking about it.



Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Did anyone else have issues going from line to line?


Yes. That's why the language I created for the alien civilization I created *pushes glasses up nose* switches direction from line to line. Harder to read each word, but it makes flow so much better.



Mike Hughey said:


> Well, I guess you can see why I'm so slow at 3x3x3. I got 10:30.70, and I was really going as fast as I could.


Hey, you beat me


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 17, 2009)

I saw this and was bored so decided to try it.
Very first try I was FINALLY almost done and started thinking, wow it would REALLY suck if I'm on like the last few moves and I POP cause I really just wanna finish one then go to bed.

So I'm doing great and at the last 20 moves of the scramble at 5:20
then the cube Pops.........................
I just instantly gave up and sighed.

So after I decided to try one more.

1.20 sec!!!!!
but it didn't match up...


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 18, 2009)

Verily so, verily so. O_O


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 18, 2009)

5:22.04


----------

